# Egg sharing buddy’s starting June/july



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

So was seen today to discuss my protocol.. Ovaries are looking good nothing on them. Will start day 21 of my next period so should start sniffing 11ish of June. Away for a week holiday 1st week in July so will have down reg scan before I go and then start injections 6ish July with a 4 day scan to see how I’m getting on. Going for 225 this time as I was on 300 and overstimulated last time. Quite excited now! 

Is anyone going to be going through the same time?


----------



## Maggie2714 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey! I’m starting my treatment on 1st June. Injections for 12/13 days, two scans in between to see how things are developing. Potential egg collection on 13th June (fingers crossed).

Feels so far away still but I know it’ll be here before I know it. It’s just the unknown as it’s my first time, the waiting is almost unbearable. So keen to get started.


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Fab Maggie! I’ve had a 5 year break lol so feel like I’m starting from scratch! It really feels soon to me lol!


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

I hope that I'll be starting around this kind of time. Waiting for my blood results to come back at the moment. The nurse asked us if we had any holidays planned and I said we were away at the start of August and she was like 'oh no, it'll all be done before that!'. So yeah, lets hope everything comes back clear and that I get a match fairly quickly!


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Whatbloods are you waiting on hanna?


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Ones like HIV, blood count, cystic fibrosis, chlamydia, chromosomes etc. Tomorrow it's been 3 weeks so hopefully I'll hear soon-ish. They say 4-6 weeks.


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hopefully they won’t take to long! Have you start any vitamins or supplements or even alternative therapies?


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

I've been taking CoQ10 and Pregnacare conception for about a month now. Will up the CoQ10 and protein once I start stimms. That's what we did last time, took the supplements from January and had egg collection in April so thought I'd try and do the same.  Have you been taking anything?


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

I’m on the pregnacare conception too. Also taking maca and royal jelly. We did this the time it worked for us too. Although living in n.ireland now and I’m not sure about acupuncture here. Did it last time too!


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

So I’ve just taking my first spray.  So as I’m away on holidays 1st week in July I’ll be starting stimming 11july. How are you girls getting on?

Hanna have you dates yet for medication?


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi again  that's exciting!

I've got my baseline scan on Wednesday so we'll see how it goes after that. At the moment I'm due to start stims on 20th June I think.


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

How did your scan go yesterday?


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey, mostly good, thank you. Lining was a bit thicker than they wanted though so have to have another scan to double check that it's sorted before starting stims. I started down reg last night so that's exciting! I stopped the pill too so they think that I should have a bleed and then the lining should be thin enough. Really hoping so!

How are you doing?


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh that’s when the excitement starts! I’m still getting loads of cold sweats but can’t complain. Might be slightly tired era than normal but don’t think that’s got to do with the drugs. 

So your egg collection should be start of next week! 

Is it going quick for you? Can’t believe I have almost a week down. 

Have you shared before. I have 2 time but I’m worried how many eggs I’ll get this time. I’d like 10 good quality so I’d have a least 5. 

First time I got 12. Second I had 26 but I’m not going to be on as high a dose and I’m 5 years older!


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

I've felt so rough the past two days! Headaches and soooooo tired. Can't really remember how I felt during down reg last year. Found it tough being so tired yesterday and looking after my little boy on my own, but then I suppose last year I was at work and feeling rough so that must've been hard too!

Think potential EC is pencilled in for around 4th July at the moment, can't quite remember. Depends how this scan goes on Wednesday too I suppose. Really hope that stopping the pill will thin down my lining. Doesn't feel too quick right now but then I suppose it's only my third day of sniffing.

No, never shared before personally, but my partner did last year. It feels really nerve wracking doesn't it, worrying about if you have enough to share.


----------

